# Which bike? Tarmac,Allez,Roubaix



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

Which bike? Tarmac,Allez,Roubaix. I'll mainly use this bike for training (for mtb) with about 3-5 races thrown in. I live in Nor Cal and do alot of climbing. I was thinking the Allez becouse it not as aggressive geomotry as the tarmac but is aggressive enought to kick some butt in a race. What are your takes?


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

What's your budget?


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

ROUBAIX!!, coming off a moutian bike you will feel right at home with that Geomotry. The Roubiax is also a climbers dream. On short climbs the with out of the saddle efforts the the Tarmac will be king, but for long 30+ mile rides the comfort of the Roubiax will begin to push the Tarmac off the throne. Also for very long climbs the Roubiax will allow sit and spin. Also the Roubiax comes geared simlar to a mountain bike with compact gearing. This is not a bad thing, Do not let anyone tell you that it is. The bottom line is top pro's , and even Ivan Basso run comapct cranks. Also the higher top tube on the Roubiax have a simaler feel to riser bars on a moutain bike. This saves your back and shoulder. I have answerd questions before about why I think the Roubiax is such a great bike and I will cut and paste it here for you. 

1st reply 

It's the frame!!!, I have been riding a 2007 S-works SL since November of 06. I do not even have the Roubiax tires. I have been running Conti Ultra Gators for about 3 years now. Rumor has it that Serrotta & Andy Pruitt had a lot do to with the Frame design, I can tell you all the stuff you had heard about the comfort and the performance about the frame and bike is true. I am coming off a S-Works E5, the Roubiax is just as fast as the SW E5 as a matter of fact the bottom bracket on my Roubiax SL is about 3x bigger than that of my E5. But the comfort of the Roubiax SL puts it in a class all by itself. The great thing is you do not have to give up a lot of high performance to get the comfort.Bottom line this bike is already a classic, rank it right up there with the Colnago C50.

2nd reply 

Roubiax is the way to go, The Frame is a Wolf dressed up in Sheep clothing , and is worthy of future upgrades. I have a firend who built is to a 16 pound beast!, great bike, one of the best Performance Bang for the Buck bikes out there. If you get this bike you might upgrade a part here and there, but you will not feel the need to go out and purchase another frame anytime soon. I purcahsed the S-Works Roubiax SL cause i had all the parts on my SW E5, bottom line I love the bike , I am married to it, it is a great long term frame. Fastest and most Comfortable, Hi Performance bike out there bar none. Keep in mind the S-works version of this bike is ridden in the Tour de France, and paris Roubiax race , and number of other Elite races held around the world. 

3rd reply 

Specialized Roubiax is the way to go. The bike Is a Wolf dressed in Sheeps clothing. Mike Synard the owner of Specialized, said that his goal with Roubiax was too make the Stumpjumper of the Road Bike world. He has done just that ! I love mine I could not see myself riding anything diffrent. check out the reviews on this site under bike reviews, the number don't lie. If you have any questions just drop me a line.

I hope I did not leave more info than you wanted. I just wanted to share my experince with you. My moutian bike riding buddy was the 1st one to get this bike now 4 of us have S-Works Roubaixs, with one getting ready to purchase a Specialzed Roaubiax Comp or Elite in the next day or 2. My one friend has a a S-Works Tarmac/Campy Record and he will not take it out on very long rides, he pulls out his Roubiax /Ultegra for that !!!!!!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 30, 2007)

man a lot of love for that roaubiax. Even though i'm a tarmac owner and stand by my bike all the way, i'd have to say it's all about your ride style, the tarmac is definately and noticeably more aggresive, this is good but you feel the pain after some time when everyone else is happily pedaling along and all you can think of is that refreshing shower and a nice glass of wine at home, i might say if your more into mtb and not just out to compete in every road race there is, i'd get the roaubiax, the allez i think is built a little more like the tarmac just not as much carbon and $, the stiffness of the allez is a plus though, but there aren't any qualms of my tarmacs stiffness either. good luck, i probably only confused you but whateveer you choose they're all great bikes so you'll be satisfied regardless.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I loved the Tarmac I test rode - but the Roubaix won me over (once I test rode the expert/pro frame, didn't like the comp or elite at all). If all I was going to do was max of 1 hr fast paced group rides, then I would have gone with the tarmac. But since my back couldn't handle the position needed to fit me on a tarmac for multiple hours; I went with the Roubaix. After a week of riding it, all I can say is wow! The more I ride it the more happy I am with it - especially on longer hilly rides. Coming off of a flexy alum. frame road bike, its amazing how much energy I am able to conserve while climbing rather than wasting by flexing the frame - and its very responsive for sprints as well.
The Allez was out for me as it seemed to me as I could flex it too much where I at least didn't notice it with the tarmac and roubaix.


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

Budjet dosnt matter much becouse i'm on a good team. Also i'm a junior racer so my back and shoulders are fresh (but it probly will have effect later). I mtb race for our high school team, so we have many pro's and top expert coaches(all race road too). One of my favorite coaches races pro mtb for WTB/santa cruz (jason moeschler). He rides the roubaix with a double, I ment to talk to him today after a brutal spin class but i forgot. I have is wife tommorow who also was a pro roadie so I'll talk to her(was known as Erin Alders). She just got burnt out and quit serious racing this year. But back to bikes I think the roubaix is a good choice. Should I look for a double or triple? I am a "strength" rider so I think a double would be great. Our shortest team loop is like 30 miles.

-sorry, i got off the subject for a while.
-Thanks for the replies!


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Since your young and a racer, I'd say get the double...Remember the Roubaix come with a compact double, not a regular double...


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

If budget is not an issue, and you being a junior racer, I’d go with the SWorks Tarmac. This advice is comes from a huge Roubaix fan, I’ve owned three. I now own a 07 Roubaix SWorks. The SWork frame stiffness will be the same on both bikes. The Tarmac will be a little more responsive. You can actually set up the two bikes about the same (I have a 3” handle bar to seat drop), however, the wheel base is longer with the Roubaix (This was the selling point for me). The Tarmac’s shorter wheel will give you a more lively sensation. You can not go wrong with either bike.

Good Luck,

Roadplay


----------



## S-Works95 (Jan 15, 2007)

DOUBLE, DOUBLE, lol, if the budget truly does not matter , and you are racing then get two diffrent cranks, cassettes, and chains, For longer hilly stages and long long rides, you can run a compact crank like 50/34 with a 27 cassette, that will help you spin up and over the biggest climbs with out tearing up you knees, for flatter stages or shorter rides you switch out to a more tradtional set up like a 53/39 and more tradinal rear cassette. For your spin session use the 53/39 set up.

Youth is a great thing, you said your neck and shoulder are great but if you mistreat them they will pay you back in the latter years. take advantge of frames like the Roubaix and compact cranks . They will keep you riding Longer and Stronger. Good Luck !!!


----------



## n8thegreat (Jun 21, 2006)

I just ordered the last 60cm frame today.


View attachment 79858


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

NICE!!! We'll need pictures when you've got it built. I've got a black 07 Sworks Roubaix, however, if these colors had been available I may have gone with the red and back as well.

Have fun with it and be safe.

Roadplay


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

60? you must be a giant  enjoy the frame, dont' forget to post pictures!


----------

